# Is it cheating when my boyfriend is texting other females.



## Amanda B. (3 mo ago)

I found out that my boyfriend of 8 years has been texting escorts in our area. When I confronted him about it, he said he was just looking. I asked him to stop and left it at that. I would check email and would check the phone records and search history, and nothing would pop up so i thought he did stop. Until about a month or so i found out he had another phone with a whole other phone number and a fake email. so, I went through the phone because he was at work and what i found was escorts from our area phone number address an messages n i read some of the messages and what they were taking about was sexual and to meet up at a park or go to a hotel or even go to their houses. They were sending him pic. he was sending them pics. then i found out he was on some dating sites as well. when I was done reading some of them i went into his location history an i got the dates and times these messages where wrote and when i looked it up, he didn't show up to any of the areas or addresses. So, when he got home i confronted him about it and he said he never seen any of them I kind of believe him but then I don't because he lied to me about it, he told me it was just to watch porn on it. I told him I didn't care if he watches porn, it just the escorts i have got a problem with because they stay around us, and he has told me he was sorry and that it wouldn't do it anymore. And he broke that phone. and told me he would stop for us. But i don't know if he has or not, he has been spending most of his time in the garage messing with is drones we hardly spend any time together anymore. I just don't know what to do any more an i need help.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Umm.... Texting other women would be something to check on but not necessarily cheating.

Texting prostytutes? Palease! Cheating for certain.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

If he’s texting prostitutes, he’s looking to cheat. I would say if he’s sending pics to women and spending all this time on other women, even if it’s just texting, emailing, etc…he’s not ready for a commitment. I would end it and only date guys who value you. He doesn’t.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Amanda B. said:


> I found out that my boyfriend of 8 years has been texting escorts in our area.


Yes, he is cheating.

Texting them is bad. Sending and receiving pictures is really bad. Planning meet ups is really, _really_ bad. 

If he hasn't physically cheated already, he's inching very close. He _wants_ to stick his **** where it doesn't belong, but is too nervous to follow through. It has nothing to do with morals, that's long gone.

He certainly isn't acting like someone who wants to fix this and have a proper relationship. He absolutely needs to get into individual therapy to fix whatever is broken, and he needs to do A LOT of work to repair the relationship.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

8 years and still 'boyfriend'... and he is texting prostitutes... look for someone who really wants you.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Texting other females *and *keeping it from you.....cheating or intent to cheat. Big red flag to me.

Texting escorts....completely different story. Your bags or his bags should already be packed. This is high risk behavior...STD's, etc. Also shows a complete lack of respect and love for you (but to be fair, so does #1 above).

Be glad you're not married. Get out and find someone that will respect you.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

He is intentionally deceitful to you... that is all you need to know... as that is not a characteristic of someone you date or marry.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Why doesn’t the title say “boyfriend texting prostitutes and has a burner phone. Is this cheating?”

Regardless, yeah he’s worse than a typical cheater. He’s a nasty guy that’s not even up to cheating by getting with other women. 
what you have is pretty much bottom of the barrel.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

First off … saying 8 years? This ass has a secret life. You don’t want him. Seriously. He’s cheating.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes. What’s your plan?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

The fact that you're still only a girlfriend after 8 years says it all. Add the texting hookers on top and you need to cut the dead wood and never look back honey.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Your boyfriend lies and cheats, so are you going to leave?


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Think of the choices involved here...

He doesn't want to spend time with you. 

You caught him on his phone texting prostitutes.

You Confronted him.

He then takes this behavior Underground, by buying a burner phone...

How do you know he hasn't already been with some of these girls ?

It's all about choices ...

The ball is in your court, Live with it or get rid of it


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

8 years and not married. There is no commitment on his part. And you allowed this to go on because why? He took no vows and made no commitment so he can do as he pleases. You can either live with it or leave. Your choice. If you stay, accept that he's a low-life and don't nag him about it. Or, have some respect for yourself and get out.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

As to texting other women, it would depend on the context. My BF has a coworker he works directly with; they have the same work position, and will text about work if need be. I don't care about that because I know the nature of their jobs is sometimes off hours, and they share that load. If he were flirting, sexting, texting prostitutes, joining dating sites, those things would be cheating to me, and I would find me a different BF.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Amanda B. said:


> I found out that my boyfriend of 8 years has been texting escorts in our area. When I confronted him about it, he said he was just looking. I asked him to stop and left it at that. I would check email and would check the phone records and search history, and nothing would pop up so i thought he did stop. Until about a month or so i found out he had another phone with a whole other phone number and a fake email. so, I went through the phone because he was at work and what i found was escorts from our area phone number address an messages n i read some of the messages and what they were taking about was sexual and to meet up at a park or go to a hotel or even go to their houses. They were sending him pic. he was sending them pics. then i found out he was on some dating sites as well. when I was done reading some of them i went into his location history an i got the dates and times these messages where wrote and when i looked it up, he didn't show up to any of the areas or addresses. So, when he got home i confronted him about it and he said he never seen any of them I kind of believe him but then I don't because he lied to me about it, he told me it was just to watch porn on it. I told him I didn't care if he watches porn, it just the escorts i have got a problem with because they stay around us, and he has told me he was sorry and that it wouldn't do it anymore. And he broke that phone. and told me he would stop for us. But i don't know if he has or not, he has been spending most of his time in the garage messing with is drones we hardly spend any time together anymore. I just don't know what to do any more an i need help.


Yes he is a cheater extraordinaire


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Amanda B. May I suggest this as an option?


----------

